# R1 sprinkler alarm



## BSSTG (Aug 13, 2014)

Greetings,

Small motel. No alarm required. Is sprinkled per NFPA13R. Sprinkler company is telling owner the system has to be monitored. I'm not finding justification for monitoring since no alarms system is required. Am I correct?

thanksabunch

BSSTG


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2014)

No...........

What edition IFC??


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2014)

903.4 ifc 2009

And than add

907.7.5


----------



## steveray (Aug 13, 2014)

[F] 903.4 Sprinkler system supervision and alarms.

All valves controlling the water supply for automatic sprinkler systems, pumps, tanks, water levels and temperatures, critical air pressures and waterflow switches on all sprinkler systems shall be electrically supervised by a listed fire alarm control unit.

Exceptions:

1. Automatic sprinkler systems protecting one- and two-family dwellings. 2. Limited area systems serving fewer than 20 sprinklers. 3. Automatic sprinkler systems installed in accordance with NFPA 13R where a common supply main is used to supply both domestic water and the automatic sprinkler system, and a separate shutoff valve for the automatic sprinkler system is not provided. 4. Jockey pump control valves that are sealed or locked in the open position. 5. Control valves to commercial kitchen hoods, paint spray booths or dip tanks that are sealed or locked in the open position. 6. Valves controlling the fuel supply to fire pump engines that are sealed or locked in the open position. 7. Trim valves to pressure switches in dry, preaction and deluge sprinkler systems that are sealed or locked in the open position.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 13, 2014)

You do not jump to the IFC to find the requirements for sprinklers or detection and notification requirements. It is in the building code and under the BO authority to require them.

[F] 903.4.1 Monitoring.

Alarm, supervisory and trouble signals shall be distinctly different and shall be automatically transmitted to an approved supervising station or, when approved by the fire code official, shall sound an audible


----------

